# Training Camps



## Gumdomaster (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know of any martial arts live in training camps?  I am very tired of my instructors teachings, as he is a mcmaster of a mcdojo.  I want more than what he, or any of the schools around me.  I have herd of BudoKarateHouse, and am very deeply considering it.  I have also herd of going to china and learning from the best, but what else is there.  And finaly, I have herd of Martial Science, but I dont have 2o grand to spend.  Are there any other serious live in training schools?
Gumdomaster


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (May 12, 2005)

i dont know dog.But i think youll be learning the same thing at camp...only difference would be the amount of people


----------



## rompida (May 18, 2005)

If you are in Charlotte, and not partial to just TSD, I would suggest training with Grandmaster Bobby Toboada.  He teaches Balintawak (filipino art) and he is the real deal.  No mcdojo there.  Besides, going to a live in camp is just another way of packaging the martial arts.  Not necessarily better, just different.


----------



## Gumdomaster (May 19, 2005)

I was under the impression that Bobby Toboada was living and teaching out of California.


----------



## aikido2249 (May 20, 2005)

i checked out the budokaratehouse on the internet and it looks like it is the real deal...you don't pay nothing but blood and sweat...so it says


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 8, 2005)

Gumdomaster said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any martial arts live in training camps? I am very tired of my instructors teachings, as he is a mcmaster of a mcdojo. I want more than what he, or any of the schools around me. I have herd of BudoKarateHouse, and am very deeply considering it. I have also herd of going to china and learning from the best, but what else is there. And finaly, I have herd of Martial Science, but I dont have 2o grand to spend. Are there any other serious live in training schools?
> Gumdomaster


No offense, but TSD is not normally associated with McDojos. Is the instructor a legitimate TSD master? In any case, obviously you are not happy with your current instruction. Why not move on?

Beware, also, some, IMHO training camps are thinly disguised cult wannabees. 

If you are interested in studying in China, why not check out the Beijing Institute for Physical Education? My Tai Chi instructor studied there and had a great experience.

Whatever you decide, go into it with both eyes OPEN.


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 6, 2005)

i know grandmaster dk park ocassionally has training seminars btu i forget where


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 7, 2005)

In Denver there is a live-in Aikido school that has a very good reputation,...


----------



## Ran Pleasant (Jul 30, 2005)

Since it appears you are looking for some hard code martial arts and you live in the Eastern US I would suggest that you look at the *Iron Door School of Arms*.

http://www.historicalfencing.com/

The instructor and owner is John Clements, the director of the Association of Renaissance Martial Arts (ARMA).  John is one of the best swordsmen in the world and a no-BS teacher who keeps everything at the combat level.


----------

